# First planted tank. 46 gallon bowfront pics



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

well, as my title says this is my first attempt at low tech planted tank. amazon swords, spade-leaf swords, java fern and java moss


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well. Plants have been in since Friday. Plants at 6 hours light and seem to be doing ok. Root tabes placed at base of the amazons and spade leaf. 

How long before it takes plants to show signs of not doing well? They are still vibrant and green. But Is that normal or would they be showing signs already ? 

I also have good flow in the tank and the leaves sway gently in the current.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Give it about 2-3 weeks, depending on your light I believe.

For high light, the changes might be faster....
your plants seem to be doing well so far 

is this setup low tech, low light?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice start!

have you finally finished cycling?

I like the driftwood pieces.

I can't wait for my taiwan moss to grow more so I can toss it on some of my driftwood, I only bought one 2x2 chunk to start out as its 9.99 each. Slowing working on a moss wall and some for driftwood


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

*update and progress!*

well, since my last post of the tank pics my tank has had some great growth and my java ferns have given me 3 babies!!!!new additions bacopa, ludwiga and some water sprite. adding excel 3 to 4 times a week and ferts twice a week. also changed the substrate to 40 pounds of eco complete black and 15 pounds off flourite red.

new fish include some blue neon rainbows and some bosemani rainbows. some fresh water clams and some blue claw whisker shrimp! shrimp have some attitude but its funny to watch them. i had to get bigger shrimp because my male bosemani is a pig and would eat those little expensive shrimp

next will be some form of ground cover/carpet plants for certain spots.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

nice!! where did u buy the black lava rock ?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice collection ,where did you get you FW clam ?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks guys!

i got my lava rock and clams from big als. its all been bit by bit and most of my plants were from a group buy on this forum. super cheap! i have got my ludwiga, water sprite and bacopa from big als. however i got a deal!!!

fresh water clams were 3 for $10 right now in scarborough. not sure if i got ripped off but im sure i did lol. i just had to have them because i'd never even considered them and it was an impulse

i read though that they dont live that long in a aquarium and ill have to do some reading to keeep them happy! all three last night must have been on th move and have changed postions. the one in the picture just keeps trying to burrow in the gravel 

as for the shrimps, i prob got ripped off too lol. 3 for $25 or something. i wanted to get the flower shrimp or vampire shrimp but they were more money. however, they were much cooler and had fans to pick up debris from the water which was funny to watch.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

It is a sackfull ( 8 gallons) of clam back home for $10, I live by the lake and gather it bare hand  . I will try to hold my tempt but for how long


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL


i see them fishing all the time. big ones! but id be a little concerned about taking a clam from a lake. and its prob illegal too 

my tank now has a bit of variety and im happy with it so far. except my moss is not doing well at all


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

If it is your java moss I am wondering why, it only needs lights, any kind. I will post a thread and look at mine its at the left sideon the wall.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

i see your moss is doinf well.

my moss from day one is a pain. im thinking the moss is some kind of peat moss or something cheap and not actually java. ive tried everywhere in my tank and i also vac it when doing a WC. i placed it next to my output for fluval 306 and it still looks like crap. brown, full of slim stuff. its just a collector of crap in my water and looks messy. i touvh it to fluff it up and my tank looks horrible for a couple hours because all the crap leaving the moss. 

there is no real explanation. my other plants are thriving and spreading. not fast but fast enough for me. im browsing the internet right now for a hig light more demanding moss. seems as though this hobby is backwards for me. easy=hard, hard=easy. i have great circulation and filtration running a fluval 306 and a eheim 2213. the fluval 306 output could probably propel a jet ski for crying out loud God forbid i forget to slow down the flow when doing a WC. messy!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I seems that your tank is new so be patient , it will grow just vacuum the mums. Mine still have it though it about two months now..


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

is clam good for planted tank? do they dig up the soil or eat plant? ive seen so many little clam when i hook some huge weed while fishing


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I personally don't see an issue with it. They don't go far. They dig in the substrate and eat. The siphon the water column for foo and also take in nitrates. Just keep track of where they are so if they die you can remove it. I had three one is gone. I thought the shrimp would get to it but they didnt. 

I don't see how they would be a pest unless you had a large quantity.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

*another update*

well, my addiction grows stronger day by day.

added some mico swords, dwarf sag and some crypt undulata which is melting a little but new leaves are popping up! at first i thought something was eating it clown pleco was suspect number one

added some root tabs for the micro sword and dwarf sag and i laready see some new sproots coming out the gravel. i planted them last friday.

also on the way is a co2 regulator, electric solenoid and bubble counter. glass check valve and i plan on using my eheim to diffuse the co2. its mostly my secondary filter with inline hydor heater so im not too worried about filtration effeciency. i leave that up to my fluval 306

now im on a quest for a cylinder. there is a beer place online that sells 5lb cylinder for $80. and its Canadian EH


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

well, i found my cylinder. 5 pound filled $155 praxair oshawa


----------

